# How does are offseason suck?



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I read some articles saying we had a bad offseason. Was cause of the Shane Battier trade??? We just got a guy playing on the U.S basketball team for a rookie and SS. Just sign a pure shooter, got V- Span, T- mac is pain-free, and Yaos foot is improving. Through my eyes this offseason is better than last year and is pretty good to me (ill post some articles up here later)


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

This offseason is looking better and better...the only thing that is negative is the Gay trade, and that pretty much cancels out everything that we have done this offseason, in many Rockets' fans eyes...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Gay trade wasnt bad. Battier will help this team out a lot more than Gay. Gay will definitely be better in the end, but the Rockets have two guys that you build around NOW. 

IMO, Mike James wouldve brought dramatic improvement. Oh well, I dont think its Houstons fault though. I think you guys to trim the fat by making some trades. I think your just a good PF away from contending. Melvin Ely would by real nice.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

What LamarButler said is my general feeling. Although the Gay trade was bad, in the context of where the franchise is at the moment, it makes sense. We just need to get our PF/C rotation fixed up, and we should be in the hunt for a 2nd round berth. In reality, we were never going to be a title contender this season, unless we produced a miracle and brought in a all-star PF or SG. So overall, I'll probably be content where we end up come start of the season in October.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Mike James wouldve brought dramatic improvement.


They have Luther Head to fill his position.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You don't know if T-Mac is pain free. I doubt it too. Back injuries=*****.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm happy with this off-season so far. Our guard rotation looks solid and Battier will bring some new life to this team.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

After the Gay trade, I thought there was little chance of this being any better than a horrible offseason. I didn't expect Spanoulis to sign. Didn't expect Lucas to play so well in Vegas. Didn't even know Snyder was a free agent. That's the signing I'm most pleased with -- Snyder. A young, big, athletic shooting guard. What a change from David Wesley!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lets not get ahead of ourselves we were in this position last year, thought we had a good deep team but when it was time for guys like stro to step up it didnt happen


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ We would have done very well as long as T-Mac and Yao remained healthy, regardless of Swift's performance. Of course, those two can get injured again next season, but we've got to assume that they'll be all right.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> They have Luther Head to fill his position.


Mike James averaged 20 ppg last year and plays good defense. He also shot 44% from the three. Mike James couldve gave the Rockets 12-15 ppg with good defense.

I dont think Luther Head coulve done that.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Head was just a rookie. He has more to learn. 
I believe in Head. Trust me, he he has the minutes he can do lots of things.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

If the rudy gay trade didnt happen. everything would be good.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> If the rudy gay trade didnt happen. everything would be good.


get over it


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> get over it


yes for now we can, we'll have to wait and see how Rudy develops if he becomes a superstar there will be more complaining to do


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> yes for now we can, we'll have to wait and see how Rudy develops if he becomes a superstar there will be more complaining to do


Let's just hope that he flops so bad. :banana:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

We still need that big-guy down at the post. We haven't acquired anyone this off-season taller than 6"8. We need a back-up post player this season.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Novak is 6-10 three pt shooter, I'd say that helps more than a bumbling big man. I don't like our bigs outside of Yao, cuz its only one guy, Dke. He's not enough. But something tells me they might address that later in the season. If we get off to a good start, they will get somebody to back up Yao for real. You have to remember Jeff loves Dke almost as much a his stars, which is amazing to me. 
If Jeff can use the guys he does have in the right way, he could have a very versatile team. Howard will most likely play some center, yes I know how that sounds. I see them going to a small lineup sometimes who knows. I'd still sign Baxter, Pollard for insurance. Or just somebody, there are plenty of big guys out there who can board averagely behind a true center. They just have to do it. They may have seen someone in the summer league and bring them to training camp.


----------

